# Driveway



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

I have a narrow, under 1/2", crack in a newer blacktop drive. Can anyone recommend a filler brand they think is good? I need to get it repaired while the weather is hot. Thanks for reading.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

just out of curiosity, how deep do you think the crack is? and, how long is it ?


----------



## oldhudson49 (Feb 6, 2017)

Well it's about 15' long. The depth varies from 1/4 to about 1". I used a pocket rule to measure. If I'd have used an awl or something I'm sure I'd have gotten deeper. There's an abandoned sump line running under it and that must have collapsed.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

my last homestead driveway was asphalt,10' wide and 120' long. The company said that if/when it started to crack, they would fix it under warranty for 5 years - after that, the cost would be minimal if they were in the area and combine it with other jobs. If it is really bothering you, and could get worse, it may be best to consult with an asphalt company. (or the company that laid the asphalt).


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Speaking only for myself, if it is a NEW asphalt driveway and it has a crack in it, I would call the contractor that laid down the driveway and tell HIM to fix it. A NEW driveway should not crack like that. 

Concrete cracks. We all know that it is only a matter of time before that happens. My ten-year-old concrete driveway (11 cement mixers worth!) is cracking everywhere. but I am not concerned about it. They are all hairline cracks, and that is to be expected. 

But a NEW asphalt driveway? Nope. Something was not done properly.

Joe


.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

John Smith_ said:


> my last homestead driveway was asphalt,10' wide and 120' long. The company said that if/when it started to crack, they would fix it under warranty for 5 years - after that, the cost would be minimal if they were in the area and combine it with other jobs. If it is really bothering you, and could get worse, it may be best to consult with an asphalt company. (or the company that laid the asphalt).


Excellent suggestion John. Sometimes the pros do it much better. They have the hot tar and gravel. I have our Septic pumped that way. Had risers installed and schedule with other pickups, it takes them maybe 15 minutes. I put large artificial rocks over the opening and had them blend into the rocky dry streambed between the two openings. Some jobs just call for a pro.


----------

